# Ohio State Fair Starts Wednesday, July 30! Kidsâ Kayaking Pond is Centerpiece of th



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A new kayaking pond aimed at introducing families to the excitement of paddle sports will be the centerpiece of the 8-acre Natural Resources Park at the upcoming Ohio State Fair. 7/11/08

More...


----------

